# Oh, Xinxa, Xinxeta



## jaume60

Oh, xinxa, xinxeta,
xinxeta, xinxó,
xucla amb abundor
la sang bruta o neta

Algú/na em sap dir si correspon a alguna canço?

Salutacions,


----------



## betulina

Jo no l'he sentida mai, Jaume. Ni em sona la lletra. Ni idea.

Salut!


----------



## Dixie!

Estic com la Betulina.


----------



## jaume60

Bé, espero que algú em dirà alguna cosa.
Les consultes de proximitat no la coneixen.


----------



## jaume60

Bé companys, sembla que ningú la coneix, potser és fruit de la imaginació del poeta.
Ho preguntaré a la seva filla.
Finalment aniré al foro castellà per si hi ha qui em pot donar una versió semblant en aquest idioma, i així mato dos ocells d'un tret.

Jaume


----------



## Mei

Jo tampoc la conec. 

Mei


----------



## chics

Jo tampoc.


----------



## jaume60

Cada vegada sembla més evident que és imaginació del poeta.

Em queda parlar amb la filla de l'autor.

També he fet una consulta en una Web de qui presenta lletres de cançons populars d'arreu d'Espanya.

Gràcies pel vostre interés.

Jaume


----------



## jaume60

Bé, he aconseguit parlar amb la filla de l'autor.

Ella m'ha dit categòricament, que no forma part de cap canço popular, és fruit de la imaginació del seu pare.

Molt escaient al lloc i l'època que va ser escrita.

Moltes gràcies pel vostre interés.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## gvergara

Per cert... què vol dir _xinxeta_? He trobat aquesta paraula en una disucssió entre pare i filla. Ella es queixa que el pare no la deixa tranquil·la, que sempre li està a sobre. Li diu: "_(Ets)...Un *xinxetes*. Tot el dia burxant i burxant sense parar. I no ho entenc, pare. No puc més_" (de _"Algún com tu" _de _Xavier Bosch_). Gràcies, nois i noies,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Agró

El diminutiu de _xinxa_, tant si es refereix a l'insecte (cast. _chinche_) com al tipus de clau.
*xinxa*
Clau petit, amb la cabota molt ampla, que s'usa per a subjectar paper, teles o altres coses, sobretot entre dibuixants; cast. _chincheta._

Que no es diu _chincheta _a Xile?


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> El diminutiu de _xinxa_, tant si es refereix a l'insecte (cast. _chinche_) com al tipus de clau.
> *xinxa*
> Clau petit, amb la cabota molt ampla, que s'usa per a subjectar paper, teles o altres coses, sobretot entre dibuixants; cast. _chincheta._
> 
> Que no es diu _chincheta _a Xile?


No és gaire comú. Quan érem petits, bromejàvem amb la cançó Chinche-ridad... i crec que és l'única ocasió en què els de la meva generació l'hem emprada, aquesta paraula.

Quant a la pregunta mateixa, llavors la noia li deia al pare que no es callava mai? Què només servia per a donar-li sermons?


----------

